# Vietnamese Rainbow Millipedes



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone had any experience with the above ? i tried searching but cant really find anything at all.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

they are REALLY easy to keep, just google the caresheet for giant train millipedes, the care is the same, these are a lot smaller though and more active IMO, topping out at about 5 inches (if you are lucky) they are a fantastic species and breed so readliy its not even funny.

well worth keeping


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

They are easy to keep,but in my experience the will hide a lot


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers guys think I might get a couple for my crestie viv 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone got a supplier for rainbow millipedes?

jay


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

www.metamorphosis.gb.com They mainly eat rotten wood,more so than other milli species.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Yup was just about to say metamorphosis had some.


----------

